# Goodbye to my sweet Hollie



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm reading this with tears in my eyes. What can I say? So , so sorry. But , this is the price . . . of love.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hurts so bad at first, it burns at your core. In time, happy memories replace the sadness. When I am feeling crummy, I remember Scotty, always cheers me up. Same as your situation, it was sudden. Similar to your situation, he had been in my life for 26 years. When the vet did the kind thing, Scotty was in the hole my husband made so he could walk in. The vet and I covered him with his championship cooler he won 20 years ago. After my husband covered his grave with the excavator, my other two horses went ballistic! They ran around and screamed all evening, I let them out to be at his graveside. It took 3 days and they were fine. Hugs for you, price we pay for having great horses in our lives.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Very sorry that you lost Hollie. While it sounds cliched, you truly did do the best thing for her by not letting her suffer and being there with her.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry! I know how hard it is to say goodbye. My aunt recently said something to me that I found comforting- "Time will help to heal the pain but will not diminish the love."


----------



## Peruvian paso's (Dec 16, 2020)

As I read this I am crying and I didn't even know that your horse I haven't lost my guy yet but every time I thing about something like that happening in the future I will cry. I am so sorry for your lost


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Praying for peace for you and her pasture mates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumphrey (Dec 14, 2020)

mustang1 said:


> Last night my best friend 28 years old died to colic. Got her when she was 2 years old so we've had been together a LONG time. She had a severe impaction which happened a year ago and we went to great lengths to save her then. This time, it was worse and at 28, I didn't want the same suffering. We kept her comfortable as long as possible. But the pain drugs were not helping much. She got a bit of sleep with me sitting with her and then she'd moan and roll. I knew she was not getting up again. Vet came out 11:30PM and put her down. She died in my arms yet she didn't want to let go. Vet was going to give her more and I said, "wait a minute." I told her it was ok - it's ok to go and go find her best friend "Shawnee". Her old dear pasture buddy from years past. She took her last breath and I told her she was a good girl. I layed with her for about an hour and couldn't stop shaking and bawling. I've put other horses down but they were sick and it was MY day and time to put them down. This was suddenly and quick and happened too fast. I was not prepared. I was heavily medicated with sedatives myself per my Dr. I slept the day away and then got up and the tears just pour again. I had to go out to the barn to feed the other 2 horses. My husband always goes with me to help. The empty stall was too much. TOO heartbreaking. The other two horses were looking for her. My one mare wouldn't come to her stall, she just stood there looking for Hollie where Hollie used to stand. I couldn't take it. I broke down again. They are mourning her as well. She is buried in the back pasture and they know it. They hung out there with her for hours today. My husband said the worst for him was watching me lay on her body for that LONG hour after she was gone. I just wanted to keep holding her in my arms. My heart is shattered and it's worse watching the other 2 mourn as well. I don't know whether to give them time or get them on the trail again. WE always go together so not one stays home alone. This just sucks. The other two are aging. My one is 23 and the other is 18. Arabians so they can live longer lives. But you never know.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

